# EOI Employment details



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have successfully done my Assessment . I am done with IELTS as well and now filling EOI and while filling employment details, there is one question for each employment as "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" Now on what basis, should i select yes\no. Is this based on my assessment result? My ACS assessment details are like below,

Now for my first employment should I select answer to my question as Yes or No?
My employment after August 2009 is considered as appropriately skilled so for all employment before, should i select answer to that question yes or no?

Please please somebody help me as I am stuck with this.

TA

Ashish

==================================================
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXXXXXX completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after August 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

1) 
Dates: 07/05 - 08/07 (2yrs 1mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 


2)
Dates: 09/07 - 08/10 (2yrs 11mths) 
Position: Senior Engineer - Application Support 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 


3)
Dates: 06/11 - 11/11 (0yrs 5mths) 
Position: Technical Lead 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 


4)
Dates: 11/11 - 07/14 (2yrs 8mths) 
Position: Project Lead 
Employer: XXXXX 
Country: INDIA 

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 

Dates: 08/10 - 05/11 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Associate (Application Developer) - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: XXXXX 
Country: INDIA


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

AUGUST 2009 is the keyword here.
Everything before august 2009 should be NO and the rest is YES.
Employment between 08/10 - 05/11 should be NO too (not assessed)
Whatever is YES Eoi will calculate total no.of months and will give you employment points.


----------



## aleruk (Jan 27, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> AUGUST 2009 is the keyword here.
> Everything before august 2009 should be NO and the rest is YES.
> Employment between 08/10 - 05/11 should be NO too (not assessed)
> Whatever is YES Eoi will calculate total no.of months and will give you employment points.


In that case, what is the point in adding employment history that is not relevant?

If it's going to be ignored anyway, why enter it?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

aleruk said:


> In that case, what is the point in adding employment history that is not relevant?
> 
> If it's going to be ignored anyway, why enter it?


 Because its asked of you and used to complete a whole profile of who you are, where you have been and that you are not a security risk.


----------



## aleruk (Jan 27, 2014)

_shel said:


> Because its asked of you and used to complete a whole profile of who you are, where you have been and that you are not a security risk.


Interesting. I'd read the text to mean that you should only bother entering employment details that you want to claim points for. Here's an extract from the Employment section of the EOI application wizard:



> IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level. Any gaps which are periods when the client was not in employment cannot be counted as periods of skilled employment. While the client is able to include previous employment that is not related to the nominated or closely related occupation, no points will be awarded.


I've also skipped the section on Educational History because I don't have any qualifications worth mentioning.

Could this be why some people are asked to fill in form 80 (those who don't fill in all details), yet others are not?

I currently have an EOI in the system and will hopefully get an invite in a couple of months time. Is it worth going back into my EOI and entering the additional info?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Nope so long as anything else wouldn't effect points changing when you apply. You will be asked all this again in the application anyway in several places. Almost everyone fills in form 80 or its online alternative. Again repative questions already asked in the application plus more, repeating yourself about work, study even what schools you went to and addresses you lived in years ago. 

If everything you want and need to claim points for is there you are ok.


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> AUGUST 2009 is the keyword here.
> Everything before august 2009 should be NO and the rest is YES.
> Employment between 08/10 - 05/11 should be NO too (not assessed)
> Whatever is YES Eoi will calculate total no.of months and will give you employment points.



Thank you so much for reply. So I have to say yes only to those months for which I could get points.

Great! thank you so much.

--Ashish


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

Another question please, in education, should I mention my higher secondary education(HSC) details as well? or just B.E. details enough?

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ashish_2574 said:


> Another question please, in education, should I mention my higher secondary education(HSC) details as well? or just B.E. details enough?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashish


I mentioned Tenth, Diploma and BE results while filing the application. You may add HSC info too.

Regards
Amit


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> I mentioned Tenth, Diploma and BE results while filing the application. You may add HSC info too.
> 
> Regards
> Amit



Thanks Amit. Sure, I will mention my HSC in my EOI as well. I am awaiting hard copy of IETLS for getting TRF number so once received will submit the EOI.

I haven't seen any dependent information asked while filling EOI. When do we need to provide dependent info to authority?

Ashish


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ashish_2574 said:


> Thanks Amit. Sure, I will mention my HSC in my EOI as well. I am awaiting hard copy of IETLS for getting TRF number so once received will submit the EOI.
> 
> I haven't seen any dependent information asked while filling EOI. When do we need to provide dependent info to authority?
> 
> Ashish


If you have got your IELTS results online then call the respective office, they will give you the TRF number. No need to wait for the hard copy of IELTS results. Dependent? like wife and kids? It should be there in the EOI. Also you need to provide all this info again while submitting the visa application after invitation.

Cheers
Amit


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> If you have got your IELTS results online then call the respective office, they will give you the TRF number. No need to wait for the hard copy of IELTS results. Dependent? like wife and kids? It should be there in the EOI. Also you need to provide all this info again while submitting the visa application after invitation.
> 
> Cheers
> Amit



I did call their call centre but they told me they don't have that number and now i have to wait for 3-4 days to get courier. I am waiting eagerly.

Regarding dependent, i just see 2-3 questions asked like will you be adding dependent and how many dependent but it didn't ask particular details like name, passport, dob, etc of dependents.


Ashish


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

About education, I read below information which mentions that i have to add information from 10th and above.

"
To claim points in your EOI for Education Qualifications, you must:

In the Education part of your EOI, you should indicate all currently enrolled and previously completed study *from secondary level and above.* 
"
And I think I have to select category for SSC and HSC as *"OTHER - Non AQF accreditation"*

Is this correct category to select for them?

--Ashish


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

For dependent details, I just see below four questions and nothing more in EOI,

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* *Yes*
How many family members?* *2*
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* *Yes*
Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen?* *No*


Is this same for others too? that no particular details of dependent(like name, passport no, dob, etc) needed when filling EOI?

Ashish


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

EOI is a basic points calculation form. Once you get invited and you click on apply visa, create an immiaccount and fill 17-20 pages of eVisa application form wherein you enter all the criteria in detail. followed by visa fee payment and upload relevant points claimed documents.

Right now just fill in EOI and wait for your invitation.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ashish_2574 said:


> About education, I read below information which mentions that i have to add information from 10th and above.
> 
> "
> To claim points in your EOI for Education Qualifications, you must:
> ...



What are the other options there?

Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ashish_2574 said:


> For dependent details, I just see below four questions and nothing more in EOI,
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* *Yes*
> How many family members?* *2*
> ...


This is the only info that you need to fill in EOI. You will have to provide detailed info about your work, education, family etc etc with relevant documentation, when you submit you visa application online. So don't worry and best of luck!!!

Amit


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> What are the other options there?
> 
> Amit



Below are the options,

1. Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
2. Doctoral Degree(Other)
3. Doctoral Degree in Science, Business or Technology
4. Masters Degree(Other)
5. Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology
6. Honours degree(Other)
7. Honours Degree in Science, Business or Technology
8. Bachelor Degree(Other)
9. Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
10. Graduate Diploma
11. Advanved Diploma
12. Diploma
13. AQF Certificate III
14. AQF Certificate IV
15. Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority
16. Other - Non AQF Qualification

I have selected option 1 for my Bachelor of Engineering(ACS result was: Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXXXXXX completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.)

I was thinking to use option 16 for SSC and HSC education details.

Ashish


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> This is the only info that you need to fill in EOI. You will have to provide detailed info about your work, education, family etc etc with relevant documentation, when you submit you visa application online. So don't worry and best of luck!!!
> 
> Amit


Thanks Amit your inputs really valuable to me.


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> EOI is a basic points calculation form. Once you get invited and you click on apply visa, create an immiaccount and fill 17-20 pages of eVisa application form wherein you enter all the criteria in detail. followed by visa fee payment and upload relevant points claimed documents.
> 
> Right now just fill in EOI and wait for your invitation.



Thanks bro. 
Actually, I am little worried if I select wrong category or miss any details and that is why asking too many questions 

Thanks once again for your help!

--Ashish


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

I never entered SSC and HSC details in EOI.
Only Bachelors or higher degree is sufficient.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Ashish_2574 said:


> Thanks bro.
> Actually, I am little worried if I select wrong category or miss any details and that is why asking too many questions
> 
> Thanks once again for your help!
> ...


If any wrong details filled you can rectify it.
There is no such rule that once EOI submitted it cant be altered.
You can play around a million times with your EOI until you get the invitation.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

GinjaNINJA said:


> If any wrong details filled you can rectify it.
> There is no such rule that once EOI submitted it cant be altered.
> You can play around a million times with your EOI until you get the invitation.


But keep in mind that it does not affect your claimed points. If the point tally changes then the effective date of the EOI also changes to the same date. So always a good practice to fill the EOI by taking great care at the start. This will make sure that you don't have to edit it again and again.

Cheers
Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ashish_2574 said:


> Below are the options,
> 
> 1. Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> 2. Doctoral Degree(Other)
> ...


I think this is the right choice mate, best of luck!!!


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi friends,

i wanted to know about the secondary applicant's ielts score requirement (if u r not claiming 5 points for him/her). 

In my case my wife will be the primary applicant and of course i'll be the secondary applicant. Do i also need to show my IELTS score while filling EOI?? or the requirementsof my score comes in when we will be applying for visa??? please clear this doubt of mine.

Thanks!!


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Ielts requirement*

Hi friends,

i wanted to know about the secondary applicant's ielts score requirement (if u r not claiming 5 points for him/her). 

In my case my wife will be the primary applicant and of course i'll be the secondary applicant. Do i also need to show my IELTS score while filling EOI?? or the requirementsof my score comes in when we will be applying for visa??? please clear this doubt of mine.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i wanted to know about the secondary applicant's ielts score requirement (if u r not claiming 5 points for him/her).
> 
> ...


My understanding is if secondary applicant has done all his education in English medium and can prove that then there is no need of secondary person to give IELTS exam. This is my understanding but please get it confirmed from others.

--Ashish


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

amitk0703 said:


> I think this is the right choice mate, best of luck!!!


Hi Amit,

I have similar question. Here is my case.

I have done my Masters in Information Management which is recognized by ACS
as AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Which option should I choose while submitting education history?
Master Degree (Others) or Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology?

I have done Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology which is assessed by ACS as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Which option should I choose while submitting education history?
Bachelor Degree (Others) or Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology

I have done Diploma in Computer Technology but I have not assessed it from ACS as it doesn't make any difference to my score.

Should I include this as well? If yes, which option should be selected from the drop down?

Would appreciate your quick help.


----------

